
Show HN: Creepyface – Makes your face follow the mouse - 4lejandrito
https://creepyface.io
======
4lejandrito
Hi everyone, author here.

Creepyface is a Javascript library that you can use to make your picture
follow the pointer (mouse or fingers).

It's been my side project for more than I expected. This is Creepyface's
story:

1\. A few years ago I added this feature to my online resume. Employers would
see my eyes following their mouse, and they liked it!

2\. At some point I thought I could turn it into an open source library. I did
so
([https://www.npmjs.com/package/creepyface](https://www.npmjs.com/package/creepyface)).

3\. I decided to create a site for it. I did so
([https://creepyface.io](https://creepyface.io)).

4\. I decided to improve the site so that people could create their own
Creepyfaces from it. I did so
([https://creepyface.io/create](https://creepyface.io/create)).

5\. Time passed and I got fed up, thought this was a useless silly project and
was about to trash it forever.

6\. I met a guy at work ([https://github.com/boton](https://github.com/boton))
who thought it was cool and has been pushing me to release it to the wild.
Thanks for the motivation!

7\. I kept delaying the "release" because it wasn't perfect. I fixed too many
bugs and my friend kept telling me I was worrying too much.

8\. Now here I am, still not convinced, but I think it is time to move on and
throw it out there.

What could have taken a few days ended up taking more than a year. So much
work for such a small thing :)

I hope someone finds it cool. Feedback is very welcome.

~~~
boton
I'm the guy and this project is awesome, don't doubt using in your portfolio
or about pages

------
igolden
Landing page is great - good job!

------
rodan-
This is super fun! Nice presentation as well

~~~
4lejandrito
Thanks!

